# Slow downs, and outages



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Lately I have been hit with very slow loading of SOTW and short outages. Today from ~3:00 central till after 4:00 it was down.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Aha! So it was YOU!!! 

I did notice some lags but nothing too serious and I didn't look at the time. I don't know what causes this


----------



## Chris S (Jun 3, 2004)

This has happened to me also several times in the past few days. Based on the error messages that I was getting (guess you guys didn't get those ones), there needs to be some maintenance done on our MySQL database. Some kind of hiccup that goes through from time to time. Could also be a bug in the vBulletin software. I'll make sure Harri's aware of this thread in case some maintenance needs to be done.

-C


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

I was unable to connect at some time yesterday afternoon (Friday). One time there was a timeout, and the other time Firefox said something about the server resetting. In the future, I'll look more carefully at the message details and time.


----------



## Morry (Feb 2, 2003)

I have had problems for several days also. Seems fine now, though.


----------



## tristanhall (Oct 12, 2008)

Superman III with the computer draining all the power


...it was funny at the time...


----------

